# 16" schwinn pixie project.



## Big Moe (May 16, 2022)

Building this just because I can. So far, I have the frameset, wheelset, crankset, and handle bars. Just ordered the purple banana seat, grips, and chrome sissy bar. Still need to strip the frameset, paint it, and get a headset and seat post. Enjoy


----------

